# The Bow Shop in Ont.



## BCBILL (Jul 23, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone on here deals with the Bow Shop. I have been e-mailing back and forth to them on a new bow and accesories. Now I'm ready to do the deal but they haven't replied to my e-mails all week. Is this typical of there sevice? Should I be looking elsewhere? Let me know what you think of them.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Excellent service, very knowledgeable people.

Try phoning and getting all your answers at once. E-mailing is fine once in a while, but keep in mind that most retailers are out in the store dealing with customers face-to-face, not spending all day at the computer.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

*service*

The Bow Shop has top notch staff who realy know there stuff.
I'm a regular there and have never had a problem unless they have a problem with a supplyer.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Bowshop Waterloo*

JUST the greatest. George is very helpful and knowledgable as are his staff.
The only thing I am sorry about is that I am in Toronto and they are in Watreloo.
You can't go wrong dealing with them


----------



## BCBILL (Jul 23, 2007)

*Bow Shop*

Thanks for the info. guys Ill give them a call on Monday.


----------



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

Thery're a family business and they do things for the most part, in an old school manner. None of this big-box store crap like FutureShop. I've come to know everyone there by name and they all know me too. George even shoots along side his customers as an equal on league nights; on that note he doesn't even try to sell stuff while taking part in league.

My advice, call them. Pretty sure they have a toll free #. It's......1.866.257.7271


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Stash said:


> Excellent service, very knowledgeable people.


:thumb:


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

BCBILL said:


> Was wondering if anyone on here deals with the Bow Shop. I have been e-mailing back and forth to them on a new bow and accesories. Now I'm ready to do the deal but they haven't replied to my e-mails all week. Is this typical of there sevice? Should I be looking elsewhere? Let me know what you think of them.


Nothing to worry about,they have been very busy this past week and last as there was a big shoot and also doing a full inventory so the store was closed for a couple of days!! Give them a call and they'll help you with anything you need.

Cheers...Mike:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Best place to go. Inventory is a wonderful thing....you don't have time to breathe let alone answer emails. Just call you'll have no problem what so ever.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Let's not forget that one of the staff isn't hard to look at either. :wink:

That right there is good enough reason to stop in for a visit.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Let's not forget that one of the staff isn't hard to look at either. :wink:
> 
> That right there is good enough reason to stop in for a visit.


Matt your a pig!!....lol:tongue:


----------



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

lol, if Amber reads this thread, she'll either be very flattered, or extremely disgusted lol.

....It's a well known fact that all female archers are stunning.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey is Amber one of the girls who shot as a "Team" at the R100 last year.....with the guy who's team number was 420? Now that's funny right there. They seemed to have a great time. Wish I could shoot with them some day. Seemed like the had fun and shot well.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

mrolex77 said:


> Matt your a pig!!....lol:tongue:


Why? You saying you've never noticed her? :tongue:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Zey said:


> lol, if Amber reads this thread, she'll either be very flattered, or extremely disgusted lol.
> 
> ....It's a well known fact that all female archers are stunning.


My comment was made with the utmost respect. But you're the one who used her name on here not me. :tongue: So that's on your head.

Now that everyone knows her name, thanks to you, they'll all be flocking to the shop asking to see her. LMAO!!!! She might not be impressed with that but I'm sure George and James aren't going to mind the extra traffic flowing through the store and the extra cash that will flow through the registers.

As for your comment that "all female archer are stunning". You my friend are in serious need of a visit to your optometrist. And take anyone else with you that believes that statement too.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> My comment was made with the utmost respect. But you're the one who used her name on here not me. :tongue: So that's on your head.
> 
> Now that everyone knows her name, thanks to you, they'll all be flocking to the shop asking to see her. LMAO!!!! She might not be impressed with that but I'm sure George and James aren't going to mind the extra traffic flowing through the store and the extra cash that will flow through the registers.
> 
> As for your comment that "all female archer are stunning". You my friend are in serious need of a visit to your optometrist. And take anyone else with you that believes that statement too.



Matty, Matty, Matty.................. I thought you were a little more seasoned than that, to make a statement such as that! :zip::tongue: ...........at least out loud


----------



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

Ah now that's funny. I'm lost for words lol......hahaha

Matt I don't know who you are... I'm sure I've seen you. Come introduce yourself if you see a skinny college guy on league night or ask for Geoff(with a G!). I'm kinda new and still learning names/faces.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> My comment was made with the utmost respect. But you're the one who used her name on here not me. :tongue: So that's on your head.
> 
> Now that everyone knows her name, thanks to you, they'll all be flocking to the shop asking to see her. LMAO!!!! She might not be impressed with that but I'm sure George and James aren't going to mind the extra traffic flowing through the store and the extra cash that will flow through the registers.
> 
> As for your comment that "all female archer are stunning". You my friend are in serious need of a visit to your optometrist. And take anyone else with you that believes that statement too.


Not married are you Matty? I've done my share of stupid things in my past, but man a comment like that you will be well feed for a while or till you at least get your foot out of your mouth.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

cdhunter said:


> Not married are you Matty? I've done my share of stupid things in my past, but man a comment like that you will be well feed for a while or till you at least get your foot out of your mouth.


I am married actually. I can't help it that you guys don't have enough nutz to tell it how i really is. Saying that all female archers are stunning is like saying that all famous femal singers are hot than hot. You guys must think that Rita McNeal, Beyonce, and Mariah Carrie are all on the same side of beautiful.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Where is that little icon eating popcorn.....


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> I am married actually. I can't help it that you guys don't have enough nutz to tell it how i really is. Saying that all female archers are stunning is like saying that all famous femal singers are hot than hot. You guys must think that Rita McNeal, Beyonce, and Mariah Carrie are all on the same side of beautiful.


Nutz I have no shortage of. Common sense for the most part I generally lack. Speaking whats on my mind comes natural to me, ask my mother and mother in law. I've left many a room opened jaw when I walk out including the insurance broker when I asked her "if I got a kiss first or do I just drop my pants bend over and grab the desk." I'm not going to dance around the issue if all females are stunning or not we both know answer, other wise there would be no need for super models. Some times like it or not there are times to politically correct on a faceless forum where your post are who you are and what your judged by. It sucks especially for people like me who have a large sarcastic streak, the key board just doesn't translate this really well. Showing some restraint on what I type has been some what of a learning experience for me. I realize you meant nothing but the obvious from your statement, others may take you a little more literally and be offended. If I offended you by my post I apologize it was more teasing than criticizing I hope no offense. was taken


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

If you offended anyone it certainly wasn't me. :wink:

LMFAO!!!!! I was just pointing out the obvious and how some us aren't getting to the eye specialists often enough.

:moviecorn


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

How did this thread go so terribly wrong?

Call the staff at The Bow Shop and get your stuff ordered. When I worked there I had a few good customers from BC. I had a guy that insisted on getting his equipment worked on by us... Bow check up every year...

Chris


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> How did this thread go so terribly wrong?


:chortle:

araz is right, just give the folks at The Bow Shop a call, they'll get you taken care of :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I take full responsiblity for this thread getting totally side tracked.


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

bow shop is a great place to deal with. bought my bow there, and had no problems. and they let you try it out on the small, and big range. i am going back soon to get a new arrow rest.


----------



## OntarioArch (Mar 21, 2005)

I agree George and his staff are top notch and a pleasure to deal with.

Top notch all the way and I agree with Mopar Matty she is sweet.

Ontarioarch


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Definitely call them... great folks to deal with & I'm in Montreal


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

araz2114 said:


> How did this thread go so terribly wrong?
> 
> 
> Chris




... Has it been 10 seconds already?

Another vote here for giving them a call. Anyone in the shop would be happy to get your order underway...

Cheers,

~A


----------

